# How to clean a rope perch?



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Beaker is very dirty and soils the rope perches very quickly. How do I clean them? I can't find the instuctions


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Knock off any lumps of poop and then wash the rope with water and any bird-safe cleaner that you like. Some people put rope perches in the dishwasher or clothes washer. I prefer to scrub them with a little poop-off.


----------



## OOwl (Dec 5, 2012)

I put mine inside a pillowcase (tie the top or use a plastic zip tie) and wash in the washing machine with laundry soap with no scent. I hang it in the sun to dry. In fact, I keep duplicate ropes because it takes them about a day to dry so I just swap them out when they get dirty and within a day always have a clean one at the ready. Helps to have the different birds with color-coded boings, too, so you can remember which one goes to which bird.


----------

